# nissan hardbody



## rrob1399

i was wondering if anybody plows with a nissan hardbody i just picked up a 95 with a plow for cheap money and was wondering abount pros and cons


----------



## rrob1399

also its a six cylinder four wheel drive


----------



## rayf268

I got a big PRO for you 

You got it cheap .


----------



## rrob1399

yup true 2000 $ and with meyer 6 foot plow and 130 000 on the clock but the motor is the same as my 93 maxima best 6 ever made they last a lifetime


----------



## dirt digger

i dont plow with mine but i have 97,000 on it, its a TOUGH little truck...maybe one of the toughest compacts i know of. I have the 4 in mine, but I imagine the 6 should be plenty strong enough to push, the transfer case in it is near bulletproof from what i can tell you.

post a pic, i would like to see the plow setup because i know on mine theres not a whole lot of room to put a plow on the front, the IFS gets in the way.


----------



## rayf268

is this going to be your driver truck or are you going to depend on this truck to make a living . if not I would plow the heck out of it . I for one think the cheaper you can operate the better meaning more money in your pocket .


----------



## rrob1399

pretty much it will be used to push snow and haul a dirtbike in summer thats the only reason i bought it


----------



## rrob1399

here she is what do you think?


----------



## dirt digger

good looking truck, i dont know if you can or not but i would really like to see an up close pic of the mount itself...

the tires look good on it, but if you ever switch i would go with the BFGoodrich all-terrains....best thing i could have done..

heres a night shot of mine


----------



## rrob1399

tomorrow ill get it for you nice fog lights i got them too but i can tget them to light the switch is good and bulbs but dont go on


----------



## dirt digger

those are aftermarket lights that i mounted inside the plastic grille things...i had to cut the plastic but you can't tell. They are on a toggle switch along with the amber LED strip


if you have any questions now that you own a hardbody let me know, i have pretty much worked on my truck bumper to bumper....the only complaints i have right now are that there is a rattle around 3200 rpm on the highway, it sounds like a aluminum tubimg for the AC is rattling due to a loose clamp but i havent checked it out yet, and i cant get the exhaust bracket right behind the catylific converter fixed...the weld broke, i tried re-welding, i even fabricated my own bracket and welded it on but i keeps rebreaking...o well, no big deal..i can just hear the exhaust system shake when i drive through corn fields.


i just saw you are new to the site too...welcome


----------



## rrob1399

i had the same problem with my bracket behind the cat its all rusted out so when i hie 3200 like you i was getting a rattle it was the cat resting on the frame so i took it to a little weld shop 40 bucks and they fixed it no more noise, as far as the lights mine came with them i just cant get them to work. and i have to figure out how to get air out of my angle arms? i dont know how to do that


----------



## Seamus

Wow! Nice looking D21. Mine is the exact same as yours, but I took the graphics off the sides. I have the Sno-Way MT 6' 8" on mine. Does great and I haven't run into anything I couldn't push around. A few things you should look out for on the HB are as follows: exhaust manifold studs, odometer, front brakes. The exhaust manifolds studs are known to break and can be recognized by a tapping noise coming from the engine bay. The odometers are known to go on the fritz and work intermittently, or even quit all together. I had to replace both of my front calipers, but I can't really say this is a problem for all HB's. All in all, it is a tough little truck and should serve you well.
Seamus


----------



## dirt digger

yea i've had to replace both calipers and my manifold studs are broke off...some of them anyway...how do i replace them? that may be where my tapping is coming from


----------



## Seamus

Yeah, I'd say that's what the tapping is. Sometimes it is the manifold itself has a crack in it. You can take the truck to the stealership and it will run around $500 a side. You can do it yourself, like I did, but it takes some time and a lot of swearing. If I had to do it again, I'd just take it to the dealer. One of mine was broken off flush and was very difficult to get out. The ones that weren't broke ended up breaking when I took the manifold off. If I had a pro shop set up, it would have went much easier. Since I did it in my garage, it was a bit more complicated. Truth is, it won't hurt anything the way it is.
Seamus


----------



## rrob1399

hers the pics of the plow setup i just bled the arms so alot of fluid on it


----------



## dirt digger

thanks rob, thats a lot of custom fab work it looks like, i didnt realize it lowered the ground clearance that much...Seamus you have any pics of your snoway setup??


----------



## rrob1399

i diddnt realize i was that low first plow truck ya now so its not a mount made for the truck? learn something new everyday will it be okay to push?


----------



## rrob1399

also should i use the top holes or does it not matter?


----------



## dirt digger

if you never plan on taking the truck in "rough stuff" in the summer then ground clearance isn't an issue. For me anyway, having something hang that low off the front wouldn't work for the crap i have gotten myself into. As far as the holes go which ever gives you the best scrape, they just change the angle of the plow a bit, but i might move them to the middle or top just so when you are transporting you dont bottom out.


----------



## Seamus

dirt digger;332456 said:


> thanks rob, thats a lot of custom fab work it looks like, i didnt realize it lowered the ground clearance that much...Seamus you have any pics of your snoway setup??


Give me a few days and I'll put some up. I have some old pics, but I should give you some new ones to look at. I think I have some of a few storms we had. If I can find them I'll put those up too. That way you can see some of the work that can be done with a Nissan.
Seamus


----------



## rrob1399

is there a way to do a double battery setup on this truck or should i just get an optima


----------



## Seamus

I thought I saw a double battery set up for a Nissan someplace. Are you sure you need it? I run my plow off a single battery, stock altenator. If you feel you are going to need more power check out 4x4parts.com. They make all kinds of nifty things for you Nissan, such as higher output altenators. 
Seamus


----------



## rrob1399

do you use a speacial battery optima or something? i got a brand new alternater in it so if i dont need to replace it then screw it


----------



## Seamus

Normal battery, stock altenator. I don't think you'll need anything special to run your set up. If you are going to be doing some heavy commercial contracts, well, then it might be a different story. I do driveways and one small lot and have had no problems.
Seamus


----------



## rrob1399

any pics of your setup? also does your green 4wd lights come on mine do only when in 2wd?


----------



## Seamus

Here is a pic...


----------



## Seamus

Here si my daily driver...


----------



## Seamus

Sorry, I forgot to answer...my 4WD light comes on only when in 4WD not in 2WD. I would guess there is a switch that is out of adjustment. I will consult the manual and some techs to try to narrow down the problem for you.
Seamus


----------



## rrob1399

what is that thing


----------



## 89MJComanche

rrob1399;331965 said:


> hers the pics of the plow setup i just bled the arms so alot of fluid on it


This is indeed the Meyer Factory Mount Bracket not a custom Fab Job.

If you guys are interested I have one for sale for $175 for the bracket.

Meyer quit making this setup because of the defective frames that NISSAN put under the D21 trucks.

I'll make you a Nissan guys a killer deal... $175 for the bracket and for $300 more I'll throw in an entire 1995 D21 for parts (BAD FRAME)

Truck has a good D3000 V6 that runs great and a good manual and T-case. Body and frame and pretty much shot. (WAS NEVER PLOWED WITH... it was for spare parts for my pathfinder and 93 short bed (GOOD FRAME b/c I got an imported one)

Anyhow if anyone is interested get in touch..

"amswor" at the very wonderful domain name called "yahoo.com"


----------



## Nismothunder

Seamus;335417 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to answer...my 4WD light comes on only when in 4WD not in 2WD. I would guess there is a switch that is out of adjustment. I will consult the manual and some techs to try to narrow down the problem for you.
> Seamus


Nope,you hubs are still lock(autos right),you need to back up to disengage them.


----------

